# Need to replace Sony SAT-T60 remote



## jwburton (Nov 22, 2004)

I've got a Sony DirecTV Tivo with the remote RM-Y809. The remote has almost given up the ghost, and I'd like to replace it. Sony, of course, doesn't make them anymore, and they're very hard to find (and expensive) on EBay. 

Does anyone here have any good experiences with a remote that could conceivably duplicate much of the functions of this original remote?

I'm not against getting a universal remote, but it's hard to find posts here where folks recommend a universal remote to specifically replace the SAT-T60's.

Any suggestions or specific experiences would be greatly appreciated. I still love the Sony DirecTV Tivo that I have and am not yet willing to give it up.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The OFA URC-6131 is a good replacement. It even has the thumbs buttons.

I currently use a Harmony 628 to control a whole bunch of devices (T60 being one of them).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree... the 6131 is an excellent replacement...

I have to admit though... I really love the look and feel of the original Sony remote... It's my favorite...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I agree with that. I had to go to the 6131 and then to the Harmony as the number of devices I wanted to control increased.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> I agree with that. I had to go to the 6131 and then to the Harmony as the number of devices I wanted to control increased.


Yup...same here... went to the 6131 for a couple of years and then ended up getting devices that were not supported by the 6131... I could have sent them in and had the new codes added (which would be a pain in the butt)...

I ended up taking advantage of the recent sale at Amazon on the Harmony 676 remote for $49.99... I got two... Still getting used to the "activity-based" paradigm...

And although it simplifies things, the set I have in my bedroom is all channel modulated inputs...so I have to point the remote to my set and hold it as it's sending on/off signals, as well as channel turning signals... takes a little getting used to...


----------



## e30cabrio (Jun 4, 2006)

Is there a way to use a TiVo peanut on a T60? I love them & have several.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Sorry, but no.


----------

